# Memo to Jimmy and James Smith



## ozark_bushman

Dr. Phil called. He says he thinks he can help with your dysfunction.

I suggest you call him.


----------



## dingeryote

What's he gonna do, hand each of them a loaded Glock and have them play russian roulette?

Ya can't fix stupid. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ozark_bushman

Hmmmm....true.


----------



## FunCast

Personally I think James would be alot better off if he got away from Jimmy. Sad, but the kid is the smarter of the two.


----------



## 8433jeff

FunCast said:


> Personally I think James would be alot better off if he got away from Jimmy. Sad, but the kid is the smarter of the two.


 
+1, but he was away, and went back. Definition of stupid is doing the same things over again, expecting different results.


----------



## Hlakegollum

8433jeff said:


> +1, but he was away, and went back. Definition of stupid is doing the same things over again, expecting different results.


 
Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results. 
Albert Einstein. Also by Andy Reid, and his drafting of undersized players.


----------



## atvguns

It's a TV show all made up they probably set around at night laughing about it themselves


----------



## chucker

its pathetic to have cheap entertainment payed for at your own expense by self esteem........ theres always someone being portrayed as smarter,wiser, or better then the last person ! just remember we all have our paydays....


----------



## LumberjkChamp

atvguns said:


> It's a TV show all made up they probably set around at night laughing about it themselves


 
HA! Yeah, I think this may be the case. Though you never know.


----------



## caotropheus

atvguns said:


> It's a TV show all made up they probably set around at night laughing about it themselves


 
Yes, conveniently, evn lamps don't work with these boys, let alone log harvesting equipment!


----------



## turnkey4099

In a moment of insanity I decided to watch it last night. Didn't make 4 minutes before I gave up in disgust. Season 1 was bad. This year it is pathetic.

Harry K


----------



## Rookie1

I gave up watching. I watch Holmes on Homes now.


----------



## indiansprings

The two of them have to be a product of the Arkansas inbreeding/marital program of the last 200 years. They are so jacked up it is obvious they are a product of ten or more generations of this practice. Ignorant is an understatement.


----------



## 8433jeff

Rookie1 said:


> I gave up watching. I watch Holmes on Homes now.


 
Yeah, cause thats not staged or unreal at all.


----------



## Den69RS96

Well, Mr. Jimmy Smith just got busted for Workers Comp Fraud. it seems as though he was hurt in the 90's and unable to work. He got busted because they saw him on Axeman. I've heard of stupid, but this takes the cake. look in the attached link and scroll down half way.

http://www.joepaduda.com/


----------



## Thorcw

2 account of first degree theft
15 counts of second degree

Case was yesterday wonder what happened?


----------



## Joe46

You can't fix stupid, but I guess you will pay for it


----------



## 066logger

indiansprings said:


> The two of them have to be a product of the Arkansas inbreeding/marital program of the last 200 years. They are so jacked up it is obvious they are a product of ten or more generations of this practice. Ignorant is an understatement.


 
hahahahahahah. thats just mean lol.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Den69RS96 said:


> Well, Mr. Jimmy Smith just got busted for Workers Comp Fraud. it seems as though he was hurt in the 90's and unable to work. He got busted because they saw him on Axeman. I've heard of stupid, but this takes the cake. look in the attached link and scroll down half way.
> 
> http://www.joepaduda.com/


 
Well, I guess some of them really are that stupid!


----------



## turnkey4099

Whatever happened to that case where he was stealing sunken logs out of the river over there?

Harry K


----------



## Joe46

turnkey4099 said:


> Whatever happened to that case where he was stealing sunken logs out of the river over there?
> 
> Harry K


 Good ? Never did hear. Probably pleaded ignorant of the law, and after hearing him they had to agree. I'm guessing probation?????


----------



## a. palmer jr.

The guys on Ax Men don't seem to have the same integrity of the guys on Swamp Loggers. I really enjoyed watching someone who doesn't cuss out their help and steal from each other, etc. I hope Swamp Loggers returns this year.


----------



## JohnH

a. palmer jr. said:


> The guys on Ax Men don't seem to have the same integrity of the guys on Swamp Loggers. I really enjoyed watching someone who doesn't cuss out their help and steal from each other, etc. I hope Swamp Loggers returns this year.


 
Me too


----------



## acme0007

I really did not know that there are people out there that dumb. James needs to break away from his pa. The two of them equal half a brain. As far as the other totally dysfunctional gangs of loggers, threatening and always cussing at employees.... it's TV it's a setup. Nobody would watch something ordinary or normal, people like to watch a train wreck!!. :msp_blink:


----------



## a. palmer jr.

acme0007 said:


> I really did not know that there are people out there that dumb. James needs to break away from his pa. The two of them equal half a brain. As far as the other totally dysfunctional gangs of loggers, threatening and always cussing at employees.... it's TV it's a setup. Nobody would watch something ordinary or normal, people like to watch a train wreck!!. :msp_blink:


 I agree with you somewhat but I still feel that the Goodsons are a lot classier people than some of the others on logging shows.


----------



## Johndirt82

I think the kid would be ok if he got away from his old man and swamptard Swilly. Maybe had a real role model to take him under their wing and actually teach him some things instead of just yelling at him all the time.


----------



## acme0007

Johndirt82 said:


> I think the kid would be ok if he got away from his old man and swamptard Swilly. Maybe had a real role model to take him under their wing and actually teach him some things instead of just yelling at him all the time.


 
What your saying is that good parenting works??? What the hell, I thought that I was supposed to constantly yell and put my kids down to make me feel superior.
Exactly brother !!


----------



## acme0007

a. palmer jr. said:


> I agree with you somewhat but I still feel that the Goodsons are a lot classier people than some of the others on logging shows.


 
You are right there, if I think we are talking about the guy on swamp loggers. That guy is a real businessman, he cares about employees and trys to do things to keep them working instead of #####ing and telling them to just go home.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

acme0007 said:


> You are right there, if I think we are talking about the guy on swamp loggers. That guy is a real businessman, he cares about employees and trys to do things to keep them working instead of #####ing and telling them to just go home.


 Most businesses have their ups and downs but Bobby Goodson of Swamp Loggers seems to handle the downs better than most. I know it's just a television show but I'd imagine that's how he handles his problems in real life.


----------



## Johndirt82

Yeah , I guess you could call that good parenting. I bet if you got the kid some poon hed change his tune real quick. Poor bastard I feel bad for him to an extent its the only existence he knows. Id recruit him , put him in the military for a bit just to get him on his feet and show him what life if really like otherwise he will be just poor white trash the rest of his life. He has potential just not with the company he's in.


----------



## Joe46

"IF" he could get into the military it would do him a world of good. Who knows, he might like it and make a career of it.


----------



## chucker

!! "HECK YES " !! if the boy can take all the chit his dad(calling him that loosly) gives him an calling him names ? james should make E-9 in about 3 years!!! lol


----------



## Joe46

chucker said:


> !! "HECK YES " !! if the boy can take all the chit his dad(calling him that loosly) gives him an calling him names ? james should make E-9 in about 3 years!!! lol


 
It's definitely a kinder and gentler military than when I was in. It would probably be a cake walk for him.


----------



## Johndirt82

Yeah it is. Ive got about 11yrs in now and even in that period of time its changed drastically. He could get in as long as he didn't have any major health issues thats granted he could even pass the asvab and graduated HS. Which I doubt.


----------



## Booshcat

*The Goodsons Are The real Deal*



a. palmer jr. said:


> I agree with you somewhat but I still feel that the Goodsons are a lot classier people than some of the others on logging shows.


 
At least in their show, you see a little more of the business side of logging, as well as the equipment repair etc.


----------



## Canthook Coasty

Booshcat said:


> At least in their show, you see a little more of the business side of logging, as well as the equipment repair etc.


 
Wait a minute, there is a business side of logging? All this time I thought logging was just randomly cutting trees without regard to safety, cussing in the woods, picking fights with others, dodging widow makers and “accident” trees, quitting and getting rehired the next day, dysfunctional families, standing alone away from the job site and telling the cameraman how you are the only one that can run the company, and exceeding the limits of your equipment and then acting surprised that it actually broke and that there is no way to fix it or afford a replacement. 

So you also have to sell the logs, turn a profit, and pay your crew? How can this be? Why would TV lie to me?


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Canthook Coasty said:


> Wait a minute, there is a business side of logging? All this time I thought logging was just randomly cutting trees without regard to safety, cussing in the woods, picking fights with others, dodging widow makers and “accident” trees, quitting and getting rehired the next day, dysfunctional families, standing alone away from the job site and telling the cameraman how you are the only one that can run the company, and exceeding the limits of your equipment and then acting surprised that it actually broke and that there is no way to fix it or afford a replacement.
> 
> So you also have to sell the logs, turn a profit, and pay your crew? How can this be? Why would TV lie to me?


 
I think you're talking about Ax Men!


----------



## Canthook Coasty

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think you're talking about Ax Men!


 
Well of course I am, I thought they are the real deal.

I’m close to retirement from the Coast Guard, a little overweight, drunk most of the time, like to yell, have no real people skills (or skills in general), have a bad back and arthritis so I cant lift anything, refuse to listen to anyone younger than me, don’t listen to anyone older to me, know everything about everything, and randomly wet my pants because it feels good sometimes. 

Please don’t ruin my dream of becoming a logging foreman in the PNW in two years, I need ax men to be true.


----------



## Joe46

Canthook Coasty said:


> Well of course I am, I thought they are the real deal.
> 
> I’m close to retirement from the Coast Guard, a little overweight, drunk most of the time, like to yell, have no real people skills (or skills in general), have a bad back and arthritis so I cant lift anything, refuse to listen to anyone younger than me, don’t listen to anyone older to me, know everything about everything, and randomly wet my pants because it feels good sometimes.
> 
> Please don’t ruin my dream of becoming a logging foreman in the PNW in two years, I need ax men to be true.


 
If Rygaard is still in business I'm sure they would take you on. You do need to be quick enough to dodge rocks thrown by the old man(if he's still alive)


----------



## Canthook Coasty

Joe46 said:


> If Rygaard is still in business I'm sure they would take you on. You do need to be quick enough to dodge rocks thrown by the old man(if he's still alive)


 
I’ve been in the monkey cage at the San Diego Zoo, I think I can doge rocks.


----------



## Booshcat

Canthook Coasty said:


> Wait a minute, there is a business side of logging? All this time I thought logging was just randomly cutting trees without regard to safety, cussing in the woods, picking fights with others, dodging widow makers and “accident” trees, quitting and getting rehired the next day, dysfunctional families, standing alone away from the job site and telling the cameraman how you are the only one that can run the company, and exceeding the limits of your equipment and then acting surprised that it actually broke and that there is no way to fix it or afford a replacement.
> 
> So you also have to sell the logs, turn a profit, and pay your crew? How can this be? Why would TV lie to me?


 
Frankly I'm surprised that Bravo hasn't come up with a "Real Houswives of The PNW" yet.


----------



## Booshcat

Rookie1 said:


> I gave up watching. I watch Holmes on Homes now.


 
I didn't know he was still making movies.
Sounds like it would look, pretty painful.


----------

